# 2008 Migration Open Preview



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Migration Open on tap for LEWT and WRWA Anglers

The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) and Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT) will hold the Evinrude E TEC  Starcraft Marine fourth event of 2008 on Saturday June 28th in conjunction with the Western Reserve Walleye Association (WRWA). This will be the third year for the annual event out of Geneva State Park. 

The teams will depart in two flights from Geneva State Park Marina at 7 AM and 7:30 AM. We expect to see a lot of big fish come to the scales as the fishing has really picked up in the area in the last week or so. Historically it takes 5 good fish to be close to the top of the leader board at the end of the day commented WBSA President Marc Hudson.

In the team of the year race for the LEWT the top spot is held by Scott Geitgey and Tim Calvert with the father and son team of Tom and Tommy Sibert in second place while another father and son team and two time defending champions Travis and Dave Hartman are in third. It is still anyones race to win since teams do get to drop one event from the first four of the year and the South Shore Marine Championship is worth extra points as the final event of 2008. 

In the team of the year race for the WRWA the team of Wasilewski and Kemper hold down the top spot with Dossi and Dossi in second and Shipman and Shipman rounding out the top 3. With just 4 points separating the top 3 teams it is still wide open for a lot of teams.

As with all 2008 LEWT events the Starcraft contingency money will be available if the winners are fishing out of a Starcraft it will be worth an additional $250 and if that Starcraft was purchased at LEWT sponsors Vics Sports Center or Cranberry Creek Marina the win will be worth a total contingency of $500. 

There will be a non mandatory captains meeting in the back of the boat ramp trailer parking area on Friday night at 7 PM that teams are encouraged to attend. We will review procedures for Saturday morning to help make the launch go smoothly and teams will be able to register if spots remain in the 75 boat limited field and it will also allow for all paper work to be completed.

The Fairport Harbor Rod and Reel Association will be serving food and refreshments at the weigh in for the anglers. They will be there collecting fish donations to be put to good use for their senior citizen fish fry that they have every year. The WBSA and WRWA encourage anglers to donate their catch after the weigh in to help support this good cause.

Here is the remaining schedule for the LEWT and spots remain for Geneva and Lorain.
June 28th  Geneva State Park Migration Open
August 2nd  Lorain South Shore Marine Championship

For more information about the LEWT you can visit www.wbsa.us Listed below are the 2008 LEWT sponsors: Starcraft Marine, Evinrude E-TEC(BRP), South Shore Marine, West Marine, Reef Runner Lures, Cranberry Creek Marina, Vics Sports Center, Crown Battery, Medina Plating, Sportsmans Outpost, Erie Outfitters, Ole Pete's Tackle, Yant Beef Jerky, Navionics, www.OhioGamefishing.com , Buckeye Rod Maker, Michigan Stinger Spoons, Sharpnack II Chevrolet, Jims Taxidermy, Sharpnack Ford, Cisco Fishing Systems, LPG Fishing Systems and Richs Hook Line and Sinker.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Due to inattention on my part, the information page on our website for the Geneva State Park Migration open on June 28th has been missing. Here is a crude but effective link to the flyer and entry forms. http://www.wbsa.us/migration_08.html Late fees of $25 will be extended to Wednesday, June 25 at 8 PM (Paypal only) because of this oversight. Entries paid by check will still end on june 21st at 8 PM (postmark) Cash only after the 25th. 

There are still entries available and we will also take them, if not filled, at the Captains meeting on Friday evening at the back of the Geneva State Park trailer parking area.

The fish are there and eager to cooperate


----------

